# Racemic Epinephrine Neb treatment



## dst777 (Jan 29, 2014)

We gave a patient a Racemic epinephrine neb treatment yesterday during his office visit. Is there a CPT code for this? The physician would like to recover the cost for this if possible. Thanks.


----------



## HBULLOCK (Jan 29, 2014)

We use J7699  NOC Drugs inhalation solution administered thru DME.  I don't believe there is one for it excluding the injection type.  Hope this helps.


----------



## dst777 (Jan 29, 2014)

Thank you. That helps!!


----------

